# [S] Logitech 5.1 Game Console Adapter



## Kobsa (29. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute,

 ich habe vor mir in naher Zukunft eine XBox 360 zuzulegen und an meinen 22" PC-Monitor anzuschließen. Außerdem habe ich ein 5.1 Soundsystem, welches aber nur mit einem Logitech 5.1 Game Console Adapter  (Bild findet ihr im Anhang) ebenfalls angeschlossen werden könnte.

 Das Problem ist, dass man diesen Adapter in Deutschland nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht bekommt - er liegt aber vielen Logitech 5.1 Soundsystemen bei.

 Falls also einer von euch so ein Logitech 5.1 Soundsystem hat, dem dieser Adapter beilag und den Adapter nicht braucht, macht mir ein gutes Angebot und ihr habt einen glücklichen Abnehmer für den Adapter.

 Wäre super, wenn sich Leute melden würden,
 danke im Voraus,
 Kobsa


----------



## Kobsa (30. Januar 2010)

Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut - der Adapter war auf jeden Fall bei den Logitech 5.1 Soundsystemen Z2300 und X530 dabei. Wäre super, wenn sich jemand mit diesem Adapter hier melden könnte (der diesen auch verkaufen würde).

 Viele Grüße,
 Kobsa


----------



## Ketchup33 (30. Januar 2010)

Kobsa schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut - der Adapter war auf jeden Fall bei den Logitech 5.1 Soundsystemen Z2300 und X530 dabei. Wäre super, wenn sich jemand mit diesem Adapter hier melden könnte (der diesen auch verkaufen würde).
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Kobsa


 Ich hab jetzt mal verschiedene Stellen abgeklappert. Den Adapter scheint es in der Form überhaupt nicht für den normalen Markt zu geben. Vielleicht fragst Du mal direkt bei Logitech nach. Vielleicht bieten die das als "Ersatzteil" für die Soundsysteme an. Kann ja immer mal kaputt gehen oder abhanden kommen.


----------



## Kobsa (4. Februar 2010)

Danke Ketchup - habe ihn wirklich im Logitech EU Online-Shop gefunden  

 --> Thread kann also geschlossen werden

 Für alle, die in kommenden Monaten/Jahren über die Thread-Suche über diesen hier stolpern, der Adapter ist im Logitech EU Online-Shop, aber nicht bei den "normalen" Produkten, sondern als Ersatzteil deklariert. Gekostet hat er zu diesem Zeitpunkt inkl. Versand & MwSt. 10,50€.

 Danke nochmal ans PC-Games Forum für die schnelle Hilfe!   
 Kobsa


----------

